# Terra Branford vs Cloud Strife



## Wan (Apr 14, 2011)

Which is the better Final Fantasy protagonist?  Which would win in a fight? (the poll is for the better character, not the winner in a fight)


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

As far as the better character I don't even know Terra but it's hard to find a character worse than Cloud. As for the fight from what I've heard Terra wins.


----------



## xeno335 (Apr 14, 2011)

terra for all scenarios, cloud has been warped and degraded from how he originally was. thanks to square dick riding ff7 it makes it hard for me to even stand hearing cloud speak! terra on the other hand has not suffered that same treatment, her story was truly unique at the time (although celes>terra). in a battle her esper from god stomps cloud, i shouldnt even need to explain why.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

xeno335 said:


> terra for all scenarios, *cloud has been warped and degraded from how he originally was*. thanks to square dick riding ff7 it makes it hard for me to even stand hearing cloud speak! terra on the other hand has not suffered that same treatment, her story was truly unique at the time (although celes>terra). in a battle her esper from god stomps cloud, i shouldnt even need to explain why.



Implying Cloud ever was a good character to begin with. 
Seriously Cloud always has been and always will be a fail character.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 14, 2011)

While I don't think Cloud can win against a full powered Terra, saying he loses just because you don't like him is retarded


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Now that's a bold faced lie. Cloud isn't the most diverse hero in FF history but before the compilation he was far from a terrible character.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

1st I said he loses because I actually think he would lose. Weather I like him or not has no bearing on how I debate. I prefer Tidus as a character but I still know he would get lolstomped by Cloud.

2nd He was a terrible character, he started as an ass (not a badass just an ass) to start the game, an emo whiny bitch in the middle and at the end I simply didn't like him. Zack from Crisis Core was a far better character in every concievable way. One of the many reasons that game kicks FFVIIs ass so damn easily.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Cloud never had an emo stage in the original ff7, He had a catatonic stage. Being and ass doesn't make him a terrible character especially when he grows the fuck out of it halfway through the story. Also CC better than FF7 

ldestryoma

hold on still  laughing my ass off at that. CC has a good system and Zack is likeable, but Angeal and Genisis are straight terrible, I didn't give a shit about half of the supporting cast that weren't people from the original.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Cloud never had an emo stage in the original ff7, He had a catatonic stage. Being and ass doesn't make him a terrible character especially when he grows the fuck out of it halfway through the story. Also CC better than FF7
> 
> ldestryoma
> 
> hold on still  laughing my ass off at that. CC has a good system and Zack is likeable, but Angeal and Genisis are straight terrible, I didn't give a shit about half of the supporting cast that weren't people from the original.



At least Angeal and Genesis were better characters than VILLAIN sephiroth. Good system, the gameplay was addictive as hell. The music was better (price of freedom kicks ass). The plot was a hell of a lot better, the only thing I didn't like was the ending, they should have made an secret ending that you would get if you completed all the missions where Zack lived.

And yes he grew out of being an ass but I still did not like him, he did absolutely nothing that impressed me as I character. Compare that to Tidus who's development ended up making him the 3rd best lead character in the series. Behind Light (2nd) and Zack (1st). Sorry but IMO Cloud was just a bad character overall.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Sephiroth is bolstered to insane levels, but he's nothing on Genesis. I swear Genesis is the worst fucking thing to come from a final fantasy to date. He's every single fucking thing that's good about kuja, turned up to 100 and done completely wrong. 

He's got bullshit theatrics, he quotes that terrible play like its gospel, THOSE FUCKING APPLES etc. You really need to revise what you're talking about cause Crisis Core is the second best thing out of the compilation, but comparing it to the original is too much damn credit than it deserves.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sephiroth is bolstered to insane levels, but he's nothing on Genesis. I swear Genesis is the worst fucking thing to come from a final fantasy to date. He's every single fucking thing that's good about kuja, turned up to 100 and done completely wrong.
> 
> He's got bullshit theatrics, he quotes that terrible play like its gospel, THOSE FUCKING APPLES etc. You really need to revise what you're talking about cause Crisis Core is the second best thing out of the compilation, but comparing it to the original is too much damn credit than it deserves.



Why? The original was good at the start when SHINRA were the villains but after the party leaves Midgar the plot went straight to hell and never recovered. I didn't like 90% of the origional's cast bar Aerith, Yuffie, Vincent, Rufus and the Turks who aside from Rufus and Vincent are all in Crisis Core. The gameplay was more fun and addicting In Crisis Core as I said earlier, and on that note Crisis core was a MUCH harder game which is another plus for me since I like challenging games. As I said before also I though the soundtrack for Crisis Core was better as well (meaning the new tracks it had not the ones that were in the original). 

So how exactly am I giving it too much credit? I'm giving it as much credit as it damn well deserves. It's one of the most underated games in the series(3rd to be exact behind FFXII 2nd and FFXIII 1st) so if anything the game doesn't get enough credit. You're the one giving the original way more credit than it deserves. And no it has nothing to do with graphichs, I couldn't  care less about graphics.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

I never said shit about graphics and that's a bold faced lie on the fact that those three are the most underrated in the series, they're well and far from it.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never said shit about graphics and that's a bold faced lie on the fact that those three are the most underrated in the series, they're well and far from it.



Considering the amount of undeserved hate particulary XII and XIII get they pretty obviously are underated.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

the hate they get is in no form anywhere on the level of the praise they get. The most underrated are ff2 and ff3


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the hate they get is in no form anywhere on the level of the praise they get. The most underrated are ff2 and ff3



Never played either of those and I likely won't ever play FF3 since I don't have a DS, I have a PSP. As far as the praise they get, I see far more people giving the games hate than what I see giving them praise.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want a really terrible protagonist try Luke fon fabre from tales of the abyss.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Now that's a bold faced lie. Cloud isn't the most diverse hero in FF history but before the compilation he was far from a terrible character.



Actually, I like Cloud. He had many ups and downs, but his Crowning Moment of Awesome (as they say) was when he literally overpowered Sephiroth - and this was Cloud _before_ he had any Mako or JENOVA cells in him. Cloud, the guy who was refused entry into SOLDIER, actually overpowered the greatest SOLDIER ever created. That was just awesome.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Actually, I like Cloud. He had many ups and downs, but his Crowning Moment of Awesome (as they say) was when he literally overpowered Sephiroth - and this was Cloud _before_ he had any Mako or JENOVA cells in him. Cloud, the guy who was refused entry into SOLDIER, actually overpowered the greatest SOLDIER ever created. That was just awesome.



That was like his one moment of at least some badassness, but it was also realy his only and it was really more based on Sephiroth not simply slicing him in half right away which he would have done when he was a good guy if Cloud tried that shit. It was what started both of them on their downward spiral towards being fail.


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Cloud never had an emo stage in the original ff7, He had a catatonic stage. Being and ass doesn't make him a terrible character especially when he grows the fuck out of it halfway through the story. Also CC better than FF7
> 
> ldestryoma
> 
> hold on still  laughing my ass off at that. CC has a good system and Zack is likeable, but Angeal and Genisis are straight terrible, I didn't give a shit about half of the supporting cast that weren't people from the original.



Pretty much this.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 14, 2011)

Shooting Burst Stream I'd almost say you were trolling but since you said positive things about FFXIII and Lighnting and Tidus I'll ignore the unneccessary FFVII and Cloud hate to each his own.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Never played either of those and I likely won't ever play FF3 since I don't have a DS, I have a PSP. As far as the praise they get, I see far more people giving the games hate than what I see giving them praise.



They ported the 3D remake of FF3 to iPhone recently...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Terra's character never really appealed to me that much. She has a decent story though and she's naked when she goes esper mode, that's hot. So she marginally wins character.

In a fight she just nukes Cloud from the stratosphere.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Terra's character never really appealed to me that much. She has a decent story though and she's naked when she goes esper mode, that's hot. So she marginally wins character.
> 
> In a fight she just nukes Cloud from the stratosphere.



so you agree Celes> Terra


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

In terms of character or fighting or both?

As a character she's slightly better, sure. In a fight she loses for one simple reason: she can Runic away pretty much everything Terra throws out, but then Terra just attacks her and kills her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they should add Celes to the next Dissidia. Adding runic to game play would pretty much make her the anti spell caster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Well the problem with Runic is that it's a team-based skill. She uses Runic and then can't really do anything. Once she attacks Runic is gone. On her own I don't think it'd be useful other than draining opponent's MP.

But then they could just attack her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Lyra had a good idea of using Edgar and Sabin as tag-team character who could switch places with one another mid fight.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2011)

FFXII does indeed deserve more praise and less hate. It was undoubtedly flawed but it had a lot of nice parts.

FFVII was still a good game.

I liked Cloud's new outfit in AC but that's about it.

Crisis Core was only good for the music.

FFVI and FFVII both have very annoying fandoms.

I don't care who wins this thread.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to actually see a final with harsh criticism and is actually very very good, is ffxi, it has one of the best stories out there.


----------



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

Why does everyone hate Cloud so much? He's really not that bad. The reason he was so emo in AC was because of his guilt and feeling of hopelessness. 

His personality stages are pretty much
Cheerful > Asshole > Badass > Emo > Cheerful/Badass


Terra as a character is just a tad better but she rapes in a fight


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

bro, the attitude didn't just hang out in AC, it basically over rode his entire personality within the rest of the compilation.

Xellos, FF11 doesn't get bashed, it's more people don't want to do the whole MMO thing, I've ever heard much if any slights against that one.

zael: My problem with 12 is it's a game that feels half done, I have no problem with the battle system but most of the side quests were tedious save a few of the hunts. Also I felt they really shafted Basch considering how much emphasis was put on Gabranth.

Vaan and Penelo aren't bad per say, they just really feel out of place especially since their entire ordeal is resolved by the end of the leviathan battle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2011)

I can agree with that. Basch is really pointless from the moment Vossler dies all the way up to the end of the Pharos. (which is the de facto final dungeon)

I liked Vaan and Penelo. Penelo especially was pretty hot. 
The two of them are really just not as significantly annoying as some say. In fact it's easy to forget about both of them.

Overall FFXII suffers from horrific pacing. Each chunk of the story clanks and jangles along, feeling rather badly slapped together. Certain characters gain importance at certain parts then are forgotten about for several hours. Hell, Balthier, probably the second most important playable character next to Ashe, doesn't really become significant until you head for Archades. That's 30+ hours into the game IIRC.

Overall I think the Empire saved FFXII. Gabranth, Dr. Cid, Larsa, they were all really interesting. 
That and the world exploration. I've played through XII a couple times and I always enjoy just walking around the various locations. I think they did a good job with immersion ie. making you actually feel like you were on an epic quest.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

As for better character, I don't know, I have mixed opinions on that. Though I'd say at the time FFVII came out, I'd say Cloud.

As for this fight, I think Cloud should win.

Tanking a full powered megaflare which could fit hundreds of Clouds, while infected with the stigma, means Terra isn't scratching him, considering a Tifa-sized flare obliterated a skyscraper.



That's a multiple city-block to town level durability feat.

He is faster, 

In virtue of keeping up with AC Seph which is far stronger than CC Seph who blitzed the hell out of Zack, and Zack was hypersonic to hypersonic+.

and physicaly stronger. In accordance to feats:


----------



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> bro, the attitude didn't just hang out in AC, it basically over rode his entire personality within the rest of the compilation.
> 
> Xellos, FF11 doesn't get bashed, it's more people don't want to do the whole MMO thing, I've ever heard much if any slights against that one.
> 
> ...



Really? I heard he finally got over it and was cracking a few jokes in Dirge of Ceberus.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Really? I heard he finally got over it and was cracking a few jokes in Dirge of Ceberus.



He was more up-beat.


----------



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

Alucardemi said:


> He was more up-beat.



Well he didn't get much time in DOC but judging from the secret ending, they're probably going to make another one starring Genesis and Weiss.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Well he didn't get much time in DOC but judging from the secret ending, they're probably going to make another one starring Genesis and Weiss.



I believe so. Cloud didn't really want to interfere in the deepground business because of his family, so he only midly helped out by cutting one of the tubes that connected The WEAPON to the mako reactors.

I would like that, unlike other's i actualy liked Genesis.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

What the hell does cutting a tube do?


----------



## The Adept (Apr 14, 2011)

Alucardemi said:


> I believe so. Cloud didn't really want to interfere in the deepground business because of his family, so he only midly helped out by cutting one of the tubes that connected The WEAPON to the mako reactors.
> 
> I would like that, unlike other's i actualy liked Genesis.



Genesis was okay, doesn't deserve as much hate but he could've been done better.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What the hell does cutting a tube do?



It's essentialy a cutting/destructive capacity feat.

I do point out that those tubes are pretty thick, and are made to sustain the heat/pressure/you name it of the energy running through It, so It's pretty durable. After all that is the energy of an entire mako reactor flowing through.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Genesis was okay, doesn't deserve as much hate but he could've been done better.



He wasn't amazing, but I liked him.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Bahamut sin had shit durability. That thing got hurt by Red XIII. I rewatched the fight, it wasn't a skyscraper it blew up, there weren't any in that square, it was still a pretty decent sized building about six stories. The real problem with it is that Bahamut Sin's blasts don't seem to have a scaling to how they work. A far longer charged blast before hand barely destroys that one story monument it was sitting on. And the climatic blast just disappears after Sin dies, so we got no idea how powerful it was.

The tube feat, again is pretty unimpressive, storing/transferring the energy doesn't mean the tube is durable enough to take the power of omega weapon.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bahamut sin had shit durability. That thing got hurt by Red XIII.



No, Red was like a mosquito to It. All It did was piss Bahamut off a bit. Didn't even dent his armor.

And why do you fully assume Red is weak? It's the first time you have ever seen him in a fight.

Bahamut easily tanked Cloud's incomplete strikes, which were already burning and cutting through the same building Bahamut blew up.



zenieth said:


> I rewatched the fight, it wasn't a skyscraper it blew up, there weren't any in that square, it was still a pretty decent sized building about six stories.



Yea, It was about that actually, I just re-watched It again.

It still produced a ver decently sized explosion.



(do note that Tifa was pretty high in the air at this shot)




zenieth said:


> The real problem with it is that Bahamut Sin's blasts don't seem to have a scaling to how they work. A far longer charged blast before hand barely destroys that one story monument it was sitting on.



Not at all, I don't think the creators cared at how much charging the blast took, they were much more keen on size,as the one thrown at Tifa was a bit bigger than her, the one at the monument was smaller. The flare he charged that blew up the building also took more time than the one thrown at the monument. 




zenieth said:


> And the climatic blast just disappears after Sin dies, so we got no idea how powerful it was.



It actually disappeared right after Cloud tanked It.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

The point I'm making is the tube isn't tanking that level of power, not in the slightest. You can't assume that just because it transfers some of the energy means it's got comparable power.

Also, that blast wasn't any smaller than the one enveloping tifa. Hell he shoots one out when Cid is stabbing him in the face and it's a lot larger than the one that shot at tifa and it does the least amount of damage.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Also none of those things cloud cut when he saved denzel and tifa were the size of a building, not even close.


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The point I'm making is the tube isn't tanking that level of power, not in the slightest. You can't assume that just because it transfers some of the energy means it's got comparable power.



Not power, but it has to have some degree of durability to be able to do that without rupturing or breaking.



zenieth said:


> Also, that blast wasn't any smaller than the one enveloping tifa. Hell he shoots one out when Cid is stabbing him in the face and it's a lot larger than the one that shot at tifa and it does the least amount of damage.



You're overanalyzing this.

Watch the previous vid I posted(3:15 onwards), and you can see a Barret sized flare did an explosion roughly the same size as Tifa's. The point is, his human sized blasts easily did that kind of damage.

So the same attack, the diameter at least the size of a city-block and that could fit hundreds of Cloud's is obviously magnitudes higher that the previously sized building 6-story building blasts.

So, yea, It's at least a multiple city-block.

Edit:

It was cutting a building nevertheless. With one sword, and Bahamut tanked strikes from 3-4 swords.

Also might I add Cloud did all this while dierly sick and reduced of almost all strenght.

Furthermore he also tanked the explosion Loz and Yazoo threw at him in the end.

His slash's power should be, at minimum city-block.

He's also faster, and his physical strenght would more than likely bring Terra to her knees. He should win this.


----------



## SHM (Apr 14, 2011)

What I like about Cloud the most is that he was a nobody. Just a normal guy like you and me, but who, due to extraordinary circumstances, becomes a world-saving hero.
He wasn't originally a choosen-one/Light-Warrior, or a half-Lunarian, or a half-Esper, or a dream of the Fayth, or a Genome. He was just a common-joe with self-esteem problems. A 'loser' who eventualy overcame his flaws and became something much bigger than he could ever imagine.

That makes him a much more interesting(aka better) character to me than Terra.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Cloud was far from average. Hell the guy had freakish strength from before he even got mako induced.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

And by the time ff7 started he was so far from normal with jenova and mako in his body he was on the same standing as every other protagonist in ff


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 14, 2011)

he was mentally weak to begin with though, to be fair


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

And being a dream of the Fayth really didn't give Tidus any bonuses. Yeah, that's why he could get into soldier. It had nothing to do with physical prowess because untrained, cloud had far more than most.


----------



## SHM (Apr 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Cloud was far from average. Hell the guy had freakish strength from before he even got mako induced.



He got Sephiroth by surprise, and had a rush of adrenaline that increased his strength. That's why he killed Sephiroth in the Mako Reactor, nothing more.
That scene wasn't showed to us with the intention of portraying Cloud as some kind of super-human, but just a normal guy who got lucky.



> And by the time ff7 started he was so far from normal with jenova and mako in his body he was on the same standing as every other protagonist in ff



That's one of the "extraordinary circumstances" I mentioned before.



In the begining, Cloud was just a normal guy who joined the army to impress his childhood-crush. That's all, there's nothing more about it.
But due to some extraordinary circumstances(his childhood-hero going crazy and forcing Cloud to stop him through an adrenaline-rush[and some luck], leading Hojo to start paying attention on him and turn him super-human by experimentation with Mako and Jenova, leading Cloud to being succeptible to the call of Reunion that made him start his journey across the globe to stop Sephiroth, and etc).
You can see that one thing leaded to another. That's why I said he was just a normal guy who became a hero through extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

You do know that the Compilation established he had crazy insane strength right? He was able to lift the buster sword, long before that Sephiroth scene.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

And once again firion gets shafted, since he's the real ordinary joe of Final Fantasy.


----------



## SHM (Apr 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You do know that the Compilation established he had crazy insane strength right? He was able to lift the buster sword, long before that Sephiroth scene.



Oh sorry, I forgot to mention I'm talking about the original Cloud only. The Compilation(and other series like KH and Dissidia) ruined his character, so I'm just ignoring them now.
This is a comparison between the original Cloud and the original Terra only. And I prefer the original Cloud over her.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh I think it's a pretty fickle reason, but your opinion I guess.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 15, 2011)

SHM said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot to mention I'm talking about the original Cloud only. The Compilation(and other series like KH and Dissidia) ruined his character, so I'm just ignoring them now.



that's a good approach


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

He's just so bad CD


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 15, 2011)

Guys, I think we can all agree on who the greatest Final Fantasy hero is in both power and writing.

Zidain. :V


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Who the fuck is zidain?


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 15, 2011)

Never played Final Fantasy 9, have you?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

I've played ff9, I know no zidain within it.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 15, 2011)

Spelling mistake. Zidane Tribal.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2011)

Never really cared much for Zidane myself...

Anyhow, even the original Final Fantasy game established that Cloud was some sort of Super Human before the Mako and Jenova cell treatments. I mean as a kid he fell off Mount Nibelhem while trying to rescue Tifa and was uninjured. 

They never explain where he strength comes from though. The best theory I've heard so far is that he is actually a Cetra. It would explain him seeing Arieth in the Life Stream after she died.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Never really cared much for Zidane myself...
> 
> Anyhow, even the original Final Fantasy game established that Cloud was some sort of Super Human before the Mako and Jenova cell treatments. I mean as a kid he fell off Mount Nibelhem while trying to rescue Tifa and was uninjured.
> 
> They never explain where he strength comes from though. The best theory I've heard so far is that he is actually a Cetra. It would explain him seeing Arieth in the Life Stream after she died.



Yes and no.


Technically yes.



> According to Sephiroth, regular humans were Cetra who forsook their migratory nature to form permanent settlements millennia ago.



Well Aerith is the closest thing to the real deal and I wouldn't be surprised if she could communicate with him on her end.

Plus there's also the part where he falls into  the Lifestream later in the game. Maybe that happening triggered something natural which lets him communicate and see spirits to an extent.

No

Since he doesn't have access to natural magic. Plus being a Cetra doesn't explain super strength. They're spiritualists at best. Like Native Americans for example.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2011)

Terra would turn Cloud to dust. Plus i never cared for either of them as protagonists, i preferred Edgar, Locke, Celes and Cid

And the entire FF7 compilation is retarded, plot holes and rectons everywhere. According to CC it was Genesis aka generic sword wielding bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) #9897897 that caused Sephiroth to go crazy and not those monsters he saw in the test tubes


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 16, 2011)

Cloud is an alright char



Xelloss said:


> If you want a really terrible protagonist try Luke fon fabre from tales of the abyss.



Or Collette from TOS and pretty much the whole cast.

The worst main char i've seen in a game is probably Welkin from Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 16, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Cloud is an alright char
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually liked Presea Combatir, tales games are either epic of terrible beyond salvation (looking at you legendia).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 16, 2011)

Fight:  depends on who gets the first move, Cloud was bullet timing even when sick and he physically pushed back Bahamut even knocking it down once before cutting it down with his limit break. Terra destroyed some magitek armor and got stronger so her magic power is beyond Cloud's easily while Cloud is physically superior. Terra has flight though. 

As for this poll, Don't hate either but there are better characters in FF even from their own verses. Don't care for Terra, prefered Celes and the others more honestly shame Terra is considered the main of VI because I never considered any of them as more important. VI is still my fav though you have a party comprising of a moogle, Yeti, old swordsman, mechanic womanising king, bratty painter, old blue mage, a mimic,a former general, a treasure hunter, a body builder, a gambler, a ninja and his badass dog and a wild boy with a magical joker as the villain. I prefer all of them over Terra. I'll go with Terra for her theme which beats Cloud's awesome bike.

Sabin vs Balthier sounds better than this.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2011)

Terra wins for being the better character while Cloud (most likely) wins the popularity vote. 

Fucking FF7tards


----------



## Wan (Apr 16, 2011)

Actually, Terra is ahead 11 to 3 in the poll...


----------



## SilverSavio (Apr 16, 2011)

Terra exploits gameplay mechanics to defeat Cloud. Vanish and X-Zone for the win.


----------

